# Small caliber self defense



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

:whistling:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

hilarious it's 9 or 45 low as I will ever be.... usually 45


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I carry a .32 routinely. Is it the best for shooting at a guy with a rifle from across a theater? No, but its better then a .45 left at home. Its small enough that I can throw it in a pocket of a pair of swim shorts, easier to carry then alot of cell phones.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

My defender stays with me, even with my no shorts with no pockets.... I like my Thender belt I got @ the gunshow couple of years ago.. works well for me... never leave home without it, sometimes I do forget my cell though.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Still looks to me like a smaller pocket pistol and a disposable girlfriend are the best defense.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Seanpcola said:


> Still looks to me like a smaller pocket pistol and a disposable girlfriend are the best defense.


 :thumbsup: long as you can out run the man next to ya.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

i keep atleast one round house kick chambered at all times.


id carry a 17hmr if i didnt have a 45


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You still miss the 17HMR Aaron? I love it...lol I'd love to see a small frame semi auto 17HMR pistol


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

drifterfisher said:


> You still miss the 17HMR Aaron? I love it...lol I'd love to see a small frame semi auto 17HMR pistol


That would be badass!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

.380 is the smallest I carry and I really don't like the caliber. .380 is barely inadequate in my opinion.

I carry primarily 9mm.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

I have a 9mm and a 40 and a 45 depends on how i feel that day lol


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I think it depends a lot on how accurate you are able to fire your weapon as well. Sure a .45 to the guts will stop someone, but a 9mm to the face of an attacker will do the job as well. I carry a .380 (red dot)and I feel comfortable hitting a 6'' circle at 30 feet everytime. Since most CCW defense engagements occur within close quarters it just really depends on the shooter and how well they handle their firearm. Aim then fire.......not the other way around.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

I carry a Ruger LCP 380 every day. Small, handy and it will stop someone with well placed shots and a clip emptied into them. If I were expecting trouble, then I wouldn't use a 9mm (all of my vehicles have 9mm in them). For trouble, I would use my 0.30 cal Glock, 0.357 Mag S&W or Ruger 0.44 Mag Blackhawk. Oh yeah, in my boats I carry a stainless steel Tarius 0.45 (for nostalgic reasons). But my over all favorite for home defense is my Remington 12 gauge riot gun loaded with number four shot. Kill you in the room but won't penetrate the dry wall and kill the kids in the next room.

:thumbsup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Small caliber self defense? Here's my answer: 224 BOZ in either the 9mm or 10mm version!


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jason was talking about his slingshot on here one time and I was so impressed I went out and got one for myself. I got the tactical model and I feel very well protected.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Small caliber self defense? Here's my answer: 224 BOZ in either the 9mm or 10mm version!


Damn near scared me to death just looking at the pictures!:thumbup: I've got to read up on them. I have no idea what they are or what shoots em.


This thread started out as a joke but since we're talking SD I always carry my LCP but will sell it when I finally grab an XDs.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

:001_huh:

XD?


----------



## dwc (Jul 9, 2012)

The smallest caliber acceptable is the one you have with you. A .22 is huge compared to nothing.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

Mudigger said:


> :001_huh:
> 
> XD?


XDs. Springfield XD single stack .45 in a small package.

Discussion here:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/range-report-springfield-xd-s-124329/


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

dwc said:


> The smallest caliber acceptable is the one you have with you. A .22 is huge compared to nothing.


The TRUTH ......................................

Robin


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Any caliber beats a mean look....


----------

